# Organizing All the tools



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> How do you guys organize your tools? Suggestions on good tool boxes


My hand tools are organized in two tall ball-bearing tool cabinet towers. One has six drawers for bulkier tools and the other is a ten drawer unit for smaller hand tools (screwdriver, wrenches, etc.) Most drawers are designated for the specific task: plumbing, carpentry, power tool accessories, automotive, etc. The tops of the tower can serve as a small work area or tool chests can be added later. The small full-width drawers are great for organizing wrenches, screwdrivers etc. The larger drawers can be divided up for more organization. Magnetic labels on the drawers help locate the tools. I use separate 24"-30" tool boxes for storing specific tools such as crowbars and clamps of many varieties. Power tools are all stored in their original hard cases. Hope this helps.....


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I use small tool boxes for my plumbing and electrical tools. For instance, in my electrical box, I'd have needlenose, linesman, side cutters, romex strippers, assorted screwdivers, short pieces of romex for pigtails, romex ends, wire nuts, DVOM.... and take the entire case with me. Same with the plumbing box. Woodworking tools are either on pegboards or in work bench drawers. Mechanic tools in a rolling cabinet.
Storage of hardware is broken down by category. All plumbing is on two shelves and totes, fittings sorted in divider trays... if it is not there you have to buy it.
Get multiples of commonly used tools (screwdrivers, pliers...) and keep them with each set. Do not take a screwdriver from your electrical set if you are doing woodworking.

The best advice is to put tools and supplies back where they belong when finished.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, Thanks for your thoughts and comments on the subject. I am still trying to figure out the best setup for me, but you gave me a couple ideas. Thanks
Jamie


----------



## apetrag (Sep 14, 2008)

I use old compound buckets. I clean them up and use organizers from H.D.
They sell round racks for nails\screws\tape\etc..
The also have leather and canvas aprons that fit inside and outside.
I like this way because I put my electrical tools in one, plumbing in another and wood stuff in an other. It helps out since you can always get the tools you need and just carry them to where you need them.
Ratchets\wrenches small sets and misc hand tools I have them in a tool box.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

apetrag said:


> I use old compound buckets. I clean them up and use organizers from H.D.
> They sell round racks for nails\screws\tape\etc..
> The also have leather and canvas aprons that fit inside and outside.
> I like this way because I put my electrical tools in one, plumbing in another and wood stuff in an other. It helps out since you can always get the tools you need and just carry them to where you need them.
> Ratchets\wrenches small sets and misc hand tools I have them in a tool box.


Cool Thanks!, I had thought about using a setup like this for some tools, but wondered where I could find the aprons for the outside of the bucket. I'll check them out at HD next time I am up there.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> Cool Thanks!, I had thought about using a setup like this for some tools, but wondered where I could find the aprons for the outside of the bucket. I'll check them out at HD next time I am up there.
> 
> Thanks
> Jamie


Was at menards getting black iron and 2x10's. I remembered our conversation here, and thought to check for the tool pouches made for buckets. I found a neat looking one for $13 made by mastercraft. I seems to be made well and fit right into a bucket. It has 62 pouches or something like that.

Only problem I see is that It took me less than 10 minutes to fill the thing up with tools and I haven't even look at my "tool bins" yet, all I did was pick up some of the loose tools off the tables, floors, etc. maybe this should tell me that I have too many projects going on that I have that many tools everywhere. 

Well I am going to buy more of these things tomorrow and keep filling up buckets!
Jamie


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

I think you were trying to find a "cheap" solution to the organization issue, if I read you correctly, but if you are willing to spend a bit more...this week coming up at Sears, as part of their craftsman club special (if you are a club member - if not, just sign up, it's easy), you can get a huge 40 inch wide ball bearing tool cabinet and matching top chest. This thing is gigantic. It is normally $1400 but you can get it on sale next week for only $700. I've been eyeballing this thing for a couple years now, and the lowest I've ever seen it on sale for was $999. Now it's $699. Wow. I'm very tempted to buy it myself.

Just an FYI in case you are looking to spend a bit more...Oh, and it's on the back cover of the club magazine in case you want to see it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel like a hypocrite for putting in my two cents on this thread...

It looks like my shop threw up on itself. I've decided that I'm going to gain control back in there this weekend. Might take all weekend. 

I use a lot of shop-built cabinets without doors (fairly inexpensive to build), and a lot of pegboard. And a lot of piles. :laughing:


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I feel like a hypocrite for putting in my two cents on this thread...
> 
> It looks like my shop threw up on itself. I've decided that I'm going to gain control back in there this weekend. Might take all weekend.
> 
> I use a lot of shop-built cabinets without doors (fairly inexpensive to build), and a lot of pegboard. And a lot of piles. :laughing:


Is there a prize for the messiest work bench? I just went to the garage and took a photo:









Oh that that is my old kitchen table in that too (during the kitchen remodel we have to put stuff somewhere), it is filled with tool, and some misc food items.

This is my 4X16' storage shelf in the garage, I put it up 2 years ago, and never finished the last hanger till last week (it was propped up with a 2X4, now it is hung by a notched 4x4).









This is a shelf I build last week, it is lag bolted into the joists. It is for holding sheet goods and pipes. It is very heavy, I built it on the ground so I could give it strength, and it was very very difficult to get it in place 8' high!
















Jamie


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like the plywood rack. Good idea.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

That plywood rack is definitely a slick idea. I just wish I had the space to do something like that in my garage, but in mine, the ceiling is no more than an inch above the garage door


----------



## mikep2U (Jan 5, 2011)

I found some pretty cool storage bins called Smart Bins. They are large enough to hold some pretty good sized tools, and I use them for all my home storage. They're lockable too.


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

Organizing things and tools is one of the best thing to do for you to see easily any tools that you needed, having tool and cabinets for your materials is the answer, put your materials seperate the tools for the wood and for electric is the best idea.


----------

